# Autobackup



## Drol-Anurav (23. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

ich bin etwas verzweifelt, da mir grade die (ungespeicherte) Arbeit von nem halben Tag abgeschmiert ist. 
Nun schreiben andere Programme ständig an einem Autobackup mit - selbst wenn man noch nicht gespeichert hat. Bei 3Ds Max haben wir 3 Dateien, wo das Programm die Arbeit alle 5 Minuten abspeichert, bei Corel haben wir eine Autobac-Datei, und soweit ich weiss auch bei Freehand - warum also nicht bei Photoshop ?
Nur konnte ich die Datei nicht wirklich finden, einen Backup-Ordnet (wie bei Max) gibt es auch nicht . . .

achja: ich arbeite noch mit Photoshop 8 Cs



PS: jetzt bitte keine Kommentare á la: "selbst Schuld wenn man nicht speichert . . ." oder "warum hast du auch nicht gespeichert ?" - Vorwürfe mach ich mir selber schon genug


----------



## ShadowMan (24. Juli 2005)

Selbst Schuld! *g* Nein Quatsch, aber ich glaube nicht, dass PS ein Autobackup macht. Bin mir da nicht 100% sicher, aber glaube das schaut schlecht aus... so leids mir tut.

Vergesse das aber auch oft, wenns dich tröstet...könnte man mal ein Plugin für schreiben, hm?

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juli 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vergesse das aber auch oft, wenns dich tröstet...könnte man mal ein Plugin für schreiben, hm?


 
Derjenige der dieses Plugin ( für PS7 und CS1, ja ich denke da gerade nur an Mich selbst  ) schreibt, dem ist mein ewiger Dank gewiss.
Und wenn er will darf er sich eine Tüte Gummibärchen bei mir abholen.
Es wundert mich aber ehrlichgesagt dass es diese Funktion nicht schon standartmäsig bei PS gibt :suspekt:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Das geht natürlich mit einem Automatisierungsscript..
Und da es ja im weltweiten Netz solche Scripte schon 
gibt und man sich nicht die Mühe machen muss, 
hab ich Euch mal folgenden Link rausgesucht. (ungetestet)

=> http://forums.cgsociety.org/archive/index.php/t-21687.html


----------

